# Modificacion Del Secuencial De Luces De Las Series Navideñas



## lya18 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola 

      estoy haciendo este tema invitando a todos de este foro y alos que esten interesados en ayudar, para tratar de ver si hay una manera de modificar(incrementar) el secuencial que trae una serie navideña.

Les comento que ya hice un proyecto(si se le puede llamar asì) con este secuencial modificando unicamente el modo en que vienen seriadas las luces o leds, no modifique el voltaje con el que normalmente trabaja este secuencial que es el de la red domestica(110vca).

hice 4grupos de leds, cada grupo formado por 27leds en serie con 1resistencia de alambre de 3,3kohmios a 2w, la resistencia de alambre la conecte al transistor pcr406 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82916/UTC/PCR406.html   sabiendo ke el secuencial trae 4 pcr406, en si 4canales, es un total de 108leds.

Las caracteristicas de los leds son: Azulez ultrabrillantes 3.2v 20mA, Verdes ultrabrillantes 3.5v 20mA

El motivo de este tema es: ¿saber si se puede incrementar la cantidad de leds? sin dañar algun componente electronico del secuencial o cajita electronica dela serie navideña. 

Mi idea de incrementacion es de unos 400 leds, cada canal, ke enciendan 100 leds, dividido en 4 bloques con 25 leds por bloque, que cada bloque de 25 led lleve su respectiva resistencia en serie conectado al pcr406 y asi aser los 100 leds por canal
 Aver si hay una manera de sustituir el pcr406 por otro transistor que soporte los 100leds o si este pcr406 ¿los soportaria?

Espero sus comentarios y sugerencias jaja y no sean rudos con migo ya que soy super novato en esto, solo estoy echando a volar la imaginacion. dejo un video de como me quedo el proyecto que les mencione anteriormente y unas fotos del secencial dela serie navideña.

    Saludos


----------



## Gabriel a (Dic 21, 2015)

la solucion es la siguiente, normalmente el voltaje que se envia a cada salida esta entre los 56 y 62 voltios, si se añaden mas leds a cada salida (en este caso 73), el voltaje no va a ser suficiente para alimentar 100 leds, habria que subir el voltaje para alimentarlos todos.

mide el voltaje que se envia a cada salida y sabiendo eso, se realiza la modificacion o el circuito extra necesario

por cierto, buena idea ;D, yo tambien estoy empezando y ya me ha tocado arreglar las las luces navideñas.

espero tu respuesta


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 21, 2015)

No sé hasta cuantos, pero disminuyendo el valor de la resistencia, podrías agregar leds en paralelo, sin aumentar el consumo total del circuito.


----------



## Gabriel a (Dic 21, 2015)

recuerda que al poner leds en paralelo el consumo en relacion con el voltaje individual que necesita cada led para prender, es decir, a mas demanda de voltaje mas consumo, y el circuito esta diseñado para 108 luces y solamente puede alimentar esa cantidad, con mas va a tener menos luminosidad o nisiquiera va a prender

por otra parte, si se disminuye la resistencia de salida que va al pin Gate de los tiristores de salida, se queman, ya que estos  estan diseñados para 7 voltios en el pin Gate, si hay mas voltaje se queman y no prenden las luces


----------

